# "Hammered" in Hamilton & Mississauga - Big Al's Aquarium Services.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

As most of you know; I generally take the odd weekend Road Trip to window shop for coral and touch base with various LFS in the area. I try and keep things on a positive note and this past weekend was no exception. On the advice of a COMPETING owner of LFS – I took a drive to Hamilton. Of all places – Big Al’s - Aquarium Services in Hamilton. Whether or not the selective group of Reefer Snobs (me included) want to admit it or not; we will stroll into a Big Al’s now and then to have a look. I do it along the Dundas Strip and Scarborough frequently – usually the end result is disappointment but at least curiosity was satisfied. On occasion – I find a little nugget that draws my attention; whether it be rarity of an item, pricing, or both. Remember – this little visit was on the advice of a COMPETING LFS owner. Everyone has their “thing” or proclivities; and as far as reefing goes mine aren’t a secret: Euphyllias, Carpet Anemones, and Trigger Fish. This person knew that and sent me towards Hamilton.

I’m very happy I made that trip. This person wasn’t wrong. Aquascaped in front of me was a very choice piece of what I consider to be true Orange Hammer Coral. It was labelled as a Yellow Hammer; but in my eyes; it was more Orange/Gold. Nice, healthy, fat and fully extended. Price was very attractive too. Added to this little bonus was the “Moonlight Madness Sale” (it was Saturday) – Buy 2 Corals at regular price get the 3rd for $1. The other corals didn’t blow my mind; but were healthy. I picked up a colony of nicely patterned mushrooms that would have cost the same at any other LFS. Before proceeding; it is also worth noting that the staff were very friendly and helpful. The young man that was helping me out may not have been the most knowledgeable; BUT he was trying AND was learning from his colleagues. We’re all learning. The next little nugget that caught my eye was a Stichodactyla Helianthus – Caribbean Sun Anemone. Not often seen (they don’t host Clownfish) but unique when compared to some of the varieties of mini/maxi carpet variations currently at most stores. Since nothing else really stood out for me; I inquired and without any hesitation – the anemone was now my $1/loonie “coral”. The final surprise…..without any coaxing, pleading, begging, or used-car salesmanship-negotiating; I find that the pricing for my items were reduced further. Cherry on top of the sundae.

With this experience fresh in mind; I decided to visit the Big Al’s in Mississauga on the way back home. Again; my mind was blown. After some inspection and digging through the various questionable pieces…..I find a Hammer Coral that had combined Neon Green and faint Neon Yellow markings. It looked healthy but not necessarily ‘happy’ if that makes any sense. I inquired about pricing – again; no hesitation – instant reduction in pricing. I took a chance that it would be an interesting colour morph (I couldn’t be certain under the existing lighting even at different angles). Worst case scenario; I purchased a coral that was well priced even for a common Neon Green Hammer. Best case scenario; I found another ‘trophy’ piece. End result I’m happy to say: ‘Trophy’ piece.

The pictures enclosed/attached aren’t the best. I’ve tried to capture the coloration the best I can. The hues of neon yellow and neon green don't show up well in front of a blue background.

We’ve all had our good and bad experiences with this Big Box chain. Today was a good day. Scratch that. Great day (doesn’t take much to make me happy). As for the LFS store and owner that went out of his way to make the suggestion to me – it makes me want to conduct business and spend MORE $ with him in the long run. Period. How’s that for twisted reverse psychology? You know who you are. Cheers.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

so awesome Red , i didnt get a chance to get to there sales this weekend was so busy .anyways im glad u made some great purchases and certainly they look great in your tank 
cheers 
tom


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

You and i have the same weaknesses. Great collection but im surprised you havn't landed a torch yet. It's graceful movement makes it a favourite for me. 
What do you use for dipping? Something tells me you skip like me.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Torches.....*

I do have an Aussie Gold Torch in my Display. It's small piece that I acquired a few months ago. After I clear out a few more pieces from my Display - there's a larger colony with my name on it .

As for dip. I do dip all my corals. I use Two Little Fishes Coral Revive. It's not worth spending $$$ on rare corals to have an outbreak later down the road. Trust me; I learned the hard way


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Excellent scores.

That BigAls is about 5 min from my house, so I frequent quite often although I haven't purchased any livestock in a while. (but I would of if I seen them nice LPS!)

I enjoy the people at that store and Mario the owner is a pleasure to deal with.

Sincerely,

"Reefer Snob"


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

All in all, the Hamilton store is pretty good. Staff ask to help without being pushy. I usually get the advice I need, even if it means a cheaper item, they don't try and upsell. James in the fishroom is good as well.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

The system and displays seemed a little more 'loved' and groomed than other Big Al's Stores. I think it's a little newer as well (approx. 1 year?) due to a renovation/upgrade. The people were what made the difference - kind of like Big Al's in Scarborough (10+ years ago if that makes sense to anybody that remembers lol). Overall it was a good experience. I'd stroll by there again if I was Roadtripping to Burlington way


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Big Al's can sometimes be a treasure trove. I almost got a chevron tang for $50 and someone sold me a carribean swissguard basslet for $15. I didn't take the tang but took the swissguard.

I'm happy for you R.!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Lots of good places to visit out around that area


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

....always wanted to visit "Ocean Abyss Aquatics"..... and some dude called "BigShow"


----------

